# Cual es la mejor caja acustica para graves?



## paulixcr (Oct 4, 2012)

Buenas
Soy nuevo por acá, soy de Costa Rica!
Hace unos  meses empece a planear la idea de hacerme un teatro casero, el cual los parlantes los iba a diseñar. Por lo cual deseche mi HT Sony (que malo), y compre un Receiver usado Marantz. Para este estoy diseñando un amplificador para el subwoofer con un STK 4046XI de 120W (con el cual sufro dado que no consigo el transformador adecuado). Estoy por comprar un parlante Boss de 12" CX12, de 400 W. Pero al estar simulando en WINSD, no me decido aun por cual caja acústica me dará los graves que deseo, ya que me gusta la Fidelidad de audio, inclusive a bajas frecuencias, pero que a la vez obtenga el  "movimiento visceral" sin distorsión. Sé que ya algunos de ustedes tiene experiencia con las cajas acústicas y me interesaría saber con cual han obtenido mejor calidad, fidelidad, ya sea para el subwoofer (Sellada, Bass Reflex, Paso bandas de 4 y 6 orden, descarto la en linea) o para los satélites (2 vías o 3 vías). 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Delarc (Oct 23, 2012)

¡Hola...! No sé cual es la mejor caja para tu parlante, pero puedo decirte que en general es un concepto bastante subjetivo. Yo he oído cajas acústicas que según los instrumentos de medición funcionaban muy bien y me parecieron de sonido irreal. También "el gusto" personal tiene que ver.

Recuerdo que un viejo fabricante de parlantes aquí en Argentina, que trabajaba bajo licencia Jensen, me contó como anécdota, que después de muchos cálculos y mediciones lograron una serie de Gabinetes Acústicos Hi-Fi empleando estos parlantes. Los había simples, de 2 vías, de 3 vías y por supuesto de distintos tamaños y precios.

Pero la prueba final consistía en que músicos profesionales del ámbito clásico (violinistas, clarinetistas, pianistas, etc.) escucharan y evaluaran el desempeño de esos productos. Así que acondicionaron una sala y tras una pared de tela acústica colocaron todos los modelos. El músico concurría con una grabación a su elección y frente a él tenía una perilla selectora que le permitía conmutar entre las distintas opciones, luego volcaba sus impresiones en una planilla.

El músico no veía ni las cajas ni los parlantes, solo escuchaba el sonido resultante de una grabación musical que ya conocía. La sorpresa fue que nunca eligieron al gabinete que según las mediciones era el de mejor comportamiento. Es más -me contaba sonriente- elegían a la caja con el Rango Extendido... de las mas económicas... ¡Pero que no se entere de esto el público... vamos a la quiebra...!

Ahora para mí, el de 3 vías sonaba mucho mejor que el de Rango Extendido. Pero si muchas personas con su oreja educada para la afinación musical mas exigente, dicen que el Rango Extendido en la cajita mas simple suena mas real, yo debo concluir que quizás tenga mi oído acostumbrado demasiado a distorsiones y exageraciones irreales.

En esa época tuve la suerte de conocer a un estudiante de instrumentos de cuerdas que tenía un contrabajo, no un bajo eléctrico, sino el mas grande de la "familia de los violines" y te aseguro que escucharlo sonar a tu lado es una experiencia mas que interesante. Por ese lado encaré mi búsqueda de la fidelidad al menos para las frecuencias bajas y creo haber elegido un diseño de caja por demás interesante: la caja Karlson. Es algo complicada de hacer pero vale la pena. 

Espero te sirva este comentario. ¡Suerte!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Pero al estar simulando en WINSD, no me decido aun por cual caja acústica me dará los graves que deseo, ya que me gusta la Fidelidad de audio, inclusive a bajas frecuencias, pero que a la vez obtenga el  "movimiento visceral" sin distorsión. Sé que ya algunos de ustedes tiene experiencia con las cajas acústicas y me interesaría saber con cual han obtenido mejor calidad, fidelidad, ya sea para el subwoofer (Sellada, Bass Reflex, Paso bandas de 4 y 6 orden, descarto la en linea) o para los satélites (2 vías o 3 vías).



A mi me gustan las cajas selladas, por que la bass-reflex o sus variantes me suenan "retumbonas", y de hecho, tiene mayor distorsión en bajas frecuencias y son muy sensibles a los defectos/detalles de fabricación y de los parlantes, y a las frecuencias inferiores a las de sintonía, que provocan excursiones desmedidas del cono del parlante...

Las cajas selladas son bastante inmunes a las variaciones (razonables) de los parámetros de los parlantes y son fáciles de corregir en forma electrónica. Como contrapartida, necesitan que elijas los parlantes adecuados, con un Qts de alrededor de 0.5 y algunas otras cosas.

Te diría que pruebes ambos diseños para que te convenzas y elijas, pero mi recomendación es para las cajas selladas... SIEMPRE.


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 24, 2012)

Yo voto por las selladas y les doy un crèdito a las Lineas de Transmision (tarea pendiente su construcciòn).
Sds.


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 24, 2012)

Si el principal problema con las lineas de transmisión es su  "pequeño" tamaño...aunque talvez el laberinto ayude un poco. Si de hecho siempre me ha gustado el sonido de los sistemas estereo hitachi, sansui, y similares viejos, son sonidos más "naturales" a mi gusto. Y es ciertisimo que aunque una bass reflex correctamente sintonizada se logran graves más fuertes, resultan un poco inestables al escuchar cierto tipo de música por su cambio de pendiente entre pequeños cambio de frecuencia. Ahora las cajas selladas es recomendable fabricarlas con MDF de 3/4" o una medida diferente?  Y al compañero Delarc, nunca habia escuchado las cajas Karlson, de casualidad tendrás algun ejemplo de diseño?

Saludos y gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Delarc (Oct 24, 2012)

Si buscas en este foro, hay un tema abierto llamado justamente "Caja Acústica Tipo KARLSON" y hay varias menciones en otros temas. También si buscas en internet, verás que hay varios sitios dedicados a estas cajas diseñadas por John E. Karlson inicialmente para parlantes de 15". Pero luego se hicieron versiones para 18", 12" y 8"


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 24, 2012)

Delarc dijo:


> Si buscas en este foro, hay un tema abierto llamado justamente "Caja Acústica Tipo KARLSON" y hay varias menciones en otros temas. También si buscas en internet, verás que hay varios sitios dedicados a estas cajas diseñadas por John E. Karlson inicialmente para parlantes de 15". Pero luego se hicieron versiones para 18", 12" y 8"


 
A lo q*UE* leo la mejor opcion seria realizar una caja karlson, en mi caso para un woofer de 12", que ya encontre dos diseños interesantes, y para acompañarlos armar dos cajas selladas con medio y agudos, seria la mejor opcion. Según lo que leo no es necesario tener potencias enormes para obtener buenos graves (uso de hogar) con unos 36 watts RMS de mi technics servira o tengo q*UE* pensar en armar otra cosa?
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> A lo q*UE* leo la mejor opcion seria realizar una caja karlson, en mi caso para un woofer de 12", que ya encontre dos diseños interesantes, y para acompañarlos armar dos cajas selladas con medio y agudos, seria la mejor opcion.


Las cajas karlson podrán ser muy bonitas y sonar muy bien (para los oídos de alguien QUE NO SON LOS TUYOS), pero DEBÉS desconfiarle a las cajas construidas con técnicas artesanales en las que no intervienen los parámetros característicos de los parlantes, y tenés que desconfiarles por el simple hecho de que no es posible conocer el tipo de respuesta del parlante en esa caja, y sin eso no sabés NADA del comportamiento del conjunto caja+parlante. Te aseguro que no vas a ser muy feliz si luego de tomarte el trabajo de construir la caja karlson te encontrás con que el sonido no es lo que vos esperabas (y eso es lo mas probable que suceda, por que no podés esperar nada ya que no sabés como se comporta la caja ).
Esos diseños son de una época donde los baffles se construían por prueba y error (a oído ) y ni siquiera se conocía el comportamiento de un parlante (estoy hablando de antes de los 70's)...yo creo que la tecnología y la ciencia han evolucionado bastante desde hace 50 años...no?



paulixcr dijo:


> Según lo que leo no es necesario tener potencias enormes para obtener buenos graves (uso de hogar) con unos 36 watts RMS de mi technics servira o tengo q*UE* pensar en armar otra cosa?


Con 36W es suficiente para cualquier baffle con eficiencia medianamente decente (tipo 88dB/W/m), así que los satélites deberían andar sin drama. El problema es el subwoofer.....y sin datos ni cálculo es imposible integrarlo correctamente ... y además te hace falta otro amplificador.


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 24, 2012)

Mmm el tema del sub es el que me preocupa. Mira tengo un receiver Marantz 5.1 de 50W/ch a 8 ohm. Tiene salida pasiva para subwoofer. Lo que estaba pensando hacer era la caja acustica (que entonces me quedaria hacer la sellada dado que me gusta los graves naturales), pero ver con que lo amplifico. Entre las opciones tengo el stk4046XI que compre (120w) y hacer todo el diseño o ver si aprovechando las salidas del technics pueda lograr 76 w en modo puente....que opinan? 
saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 25, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Si el principal problema con las lineas de transmisión es su  "pequeño" tamaño...aunque talvez el laberinto ayude un poco. Si de hecho siempre me ha gustado el sonido de los sistemas estereo hitachi, sansui, y similares viejos, son sonidos más "naturales" a mi gusto. Y es ciertisimo que aunque una bass reflex correctamente sintonizada se logran graves más fuertes, resultan un poco inestables al escuchar cierto tipo de música por su cambio de pendiente entre pequeños cambio de frecuencia. Ahora las cajas selladas es recomendable fabricarlas con MDF de 3/4" o una medida diferente?  Y al compañero Delarc, nunca habia escuchado las cajas Karlson, de casualidad tendrás algun ejemplo de diseño?
> 
> Saludos y gracias por su tiempo



Si..... una primer aproximaciòn a la TLine, seria basarse en un tubo de PVC. Si bien a 1/4 de onda, si o si son largas, por lo menos no son voluminosas.
Si se hace un diseño mejor, calculado y preciso, ya toman volumen....(recomiendo la pàgina de Martin J.King, http://www.quarter-wave.com/ un monstruo!!!). Tengo una planilla de excel para calcularlas (dentro de ciertos paràmetros), si alguien la quiere....,lo que si tendra que esperar, el tema es que esta en un rigido de una PC vieja que nunca mas toque y ni se donde esta.....y si no, para los que se animen, existe la posibilidad de solicitarle a Martin las planillas hechas por el, para usarlas con el MathCad..... 
Sds.


----------

